# Homemade UV paint



## El Sueno (Nov 24, 2008)

Is it true you can make your own UV paint by simply mixing liquid detergent to the paint? Someone told me there was, like, phospherous or something in washing powder which makes your clothes appear to glow brighter and that's the same stuff which responds to UV light.


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 24, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Is it true you can make your own UV paint by simply mixing liquid detergent to the paint? Someone told me there was, like, phospherous or something in washing powder which makes your clothes appear to glow brighter and that's the same stuff which responds to UV light.


Daz definitely does, not sure about other brands and stuff.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheers, I'll pick some up tha weekend. How much would you put in, like, one part Daz to four parts paint?


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 24, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> Cheers, I'll pick some up tha weekend. How much would you put in, like, one part Daz to four parts paint?



Ah, I meant just that Daz reflects UV light - haven't mixed it with paint or anything.


----------



## panpete (Nov 24, 2008)

*You can make your own UV-sensitive paint*

'_You can make your own UV-sensitive paint by mixing RIT-brand fabric whitener and brightener with just about any commercial paint, lacquer, or varnish. If the paint is water-based, you can use the liquid RIT. If the paint is solvent-based, use the powder RIT. The ratio is not critical - anywhere between 1:5 and 1:20 (RITaint). _'
from here


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 25, 2008)

Cheers impludo, it also says "If you don't have any such stuff, go to the discount store and stalk the laundry area. Read the boxes, looking for "optical brightners" on the contents panel, or claims of "whiter brighter". Don't bother looking for phosphorous. It sounds nice, but has nothing to do with what makes the soaps glow." So I'll go have a look!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2008)

Phosphorous might sound nice but it isn't.  It can ignite spontaneously in air and is altogether not safe to have around.  Luckily your search for UV dye materials won't bring you into danger from phosphorous.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 26, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Phosphorous might sound nice but it isn't.  It can ignite spontaneously in air and is altogether not safe to have around.  Luckily your search for UV dye materials won't bring you into danger from phosphorous.



It's true, it _does_ sound nice. The fact it ignites sponteneously makes me like it even more, but maybe I'll like it best from behind some goggles and a big pair of gardening gloves.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 26, 2008)

The confusion about phosphorous and luminous paint is because some kinds of luminous paint are called 'phosphorescent' paint.  They are called this because it is the meaning of the word _phosphorescent _that means bright light or something similar in Greek.  The word phosphorous itself means 'bringer of light' in Greek.  Phosphorous glows in certain circumstances when it isn't busy bursting into flames.

It was an 18th century chemist who accidentally discovered the light sensitive chemicals that later were used in photography while trying in a futile attempt to make phosphorous 'the bringer of light'.  He mixed chalk with nitric acid that had traces of silver dissolved in it.  It went dark.  He had discovered that silver nitrate was sensitive to light.  He later proved that it was light and not the heat from the sun that caused it by experimenting again with a mask of something black over part of the bottle.  The shape of the mask was revealed as white against the dark, light-affected part.

This derail was brought to you by Hocus Eye


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> This derail was brought to you by Hocus Eye



Your "derails" *are* nearly always interesting, though!


----------



## Cid (Nov 29, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> It's true, it _does_ sound nice. The fact it ignites sponteneously makes me like it even more, but maybe I'll like it best from behind some goggles and a big pair of gardening gloves.



Might make you like it, probably not such a nice property when you're on the wrong end of a WP shell/bomb. Still, i suppose a lot of fun shit is used for truly diabolical purposes.


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 1, 2008)

Cid said:


> Still, i suppose a lot of fun shit is used for truly diabolical purposes.



Which brings this thread neatly full-circle!


----------

